# Andaman Island centipede?



## Galapoheros (Oct 17, 2010)

I remember reading back in the late 1980's in the Guinness Book of World Records that the largest centipede species lives on Andaman Island.  Looks like there is new info since then but I'm wondering what the species is there that gets so large.  I finally found some pics of one on Andaman Island, don't know if it is what the book was referring too but it's pretty large.  I was wondering what species this is, it looks like it has a ring furrow, I lightened up the images.  Anybody know the species name?












I got the pics from the link below

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...art=80&um=1&hl=en&lr=&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## edesign (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that a 5 year old's sandal?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 17, 2010)

lol it could be, but even so, the pede is in the background, not huge, and I'm not posting about the grand size of this individual pede which may only be around 6 inches.  It's just that it looks big enough that it might be the species it was referring to in Guinness, I'm wanting to know what species it is.  I remember in Guinness that it said a pede there can grow to around a foot, but I know, pictures say it all, just more words.


----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Todd,

i guess that's not a ringfurrow,
_Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_ is known from the Andaman islands
but also _Scolopendra hardwickei_ .

both surely can be called "large".


----------



## SAn (Oct 18, 2010)

Same morph as the once known "burma" or Thailand dehaani. Still got couple of those, once i had bout 8.
Large pedes, the ones i have are only less thick than my gigantea.w. 
Very aggressive too. They maim and kill and eat till they die.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 18, 2010)

According distribution range and the sice of terminal leggs it can be S. subspinipes dehanni... but it has a doubful ringforrow... (at last i think I can see it)

Maybe I'm totally crazy but...there is not relatively near a S. valida in Socotra island and adaman island? (well, canary island and socotra island has both sp without any population between it, so can not be posible a new sp also with rignforrow in old world? )

Just questions not affirmations....

Cheers
Carles


----------

